# Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (125x) Update 4



## Mandalorianer (7 Nov. 2012)

Victoria's Secret Angel Alessandra Ambrosio prepares backstage at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show
at the Lexington Avenue Armory on November 7, 2012 in New York City



 

 

 


 

 ​


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (5x)*

ihre Augen sind unglaublich schön


----------



## Infinity (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (5x)*

Wunderschön, ich freue jetzt mich schon auf die Bilder der Show


----------



## Toolman (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (5x)*

Sehr nett... Ale ist auch Backstage ein Hingucker


----------



## MetalFan (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (5x)*

Macht Appetit auf mehr!


----------



## Death Row (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (5x)*

So schön *.*

Danke!


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Nov. 2012)

*Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (5x)*

13x more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## frak29 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (18x) Update*

ein traum <3


----------



## flogee (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (18x) Update*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

*Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (43x) Update 2*

78x more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Infinity (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (121x) Update 3*

Was für heiße Outfits :drip:
Ale ist wieder zum Dahinschmelzen schön, danke für die Updates


----------



## Mephisto (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (121x) Update 3*

:thx: für Alessandra


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (121x) Update 3*

Ein Traum! :WOW:


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (121x) Update 3*

prächtig geschmückt, aber der Inhalt sticht auch den superteuren BH aus  :thx:


----------



## boon_head (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (121x) Update 3*

Super Bilder
Danke!


----------



## sahne (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (121x) Update 3*

she is the most beautiful girl in the world


----------



## MichelleRenee (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (121x) Update 3*

Alessandra looks gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## stuftuf (11 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (121x) Update 3*

Tolle Frau!

Was mir bei Victoria Secrets aber echt auf die Nerven geht: ihr prüden Amis zeigt uns Nippel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koftus89 (12 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (121x) Update 3*

super tolles update. danke vielmals.


----------



## Thomy112 (12 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (121x) Update 3*

stimmt eine Augenweide


----------



## FrankGregory (13 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (121x) Update 3*

Brazilian beauty!


----------



## Hans Dietrich (14 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (121x) Update 3*

Super Bilder


----------



## beachkini (14 Nov. 2012)

Alessandra Ambrosio attends the after party for the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lavo NYC on November 7, 2012 in New York City


 

 

 

 
(4 Dateien, 7.040.424 Bytes = 6,714 MiB)


----------



## tstephan18 (15 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (43x) Update 2*

Very beautiful pictures! More from that!


----------



## peterpaulsen67 (11 Dez. 2012)

sehr sehr hübsch. Danke!


----------



## holo22 (19 Dez. 2012)

super post..... danke


----------



## mbenzstang (27 Dez. 2012)

my favorite


----------



## hurricanecarter99 (12 Jan. 2013)

beste aller Zeiten! :thx:


----------



## sponko27 (24 Jan. 2013)

einfach der Hammer die Frau!


----------

